# Cold Air Intake or Exhaust Systems



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

I am looking to put a Cold Air Intake or an Exhaust System on my 2005 F150. My question is which one? I would like to see who has what on thier vehicle and why you chose it. Plus what benifets do you recieve. I am pretty much split right down the middle on them and not sure what to do. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Good question GB! I am curious as well. I have a 2006 Titan. Been considering it for a while now.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Just my humble opinion but there is little to be gained by installing a CAI on a gasoline engine. Save your money. If you are looking for a filter that will give you a litte better flow and is reuseable go with a drop in like a K&N.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I some what agree with bullsnot. Except for some stock intake systems will restrict even a high flow stock replacement filter. I had this issue with my 97 TJ. When I removed the air intake system and replaced it with a high intake. It made a world of difference! I have been advocating it ever since and no one has anything but positive to say. Not to mention it's loads cheaper and you can DIY.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

To me it seems that a CAI would only be useful three or four months of the year. I probably should have mentioned that i am looking to gain a little more horse power. With both systems it seems that (from the research i've done online) that they both give upwards of 20 extra HP. But what i have noticed is with the K&N CAI they don't give you the extra power until you are upwards of 4000 RPM. I am not one to ride my vehicles super hard. Unless I am pulling my trailer, even then i rarely get above 3500. SO the other question i have is do the ES do the same thing or do they give extra power through out the entire RPM range?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

What they advertise and what you get are sometimes two different things. I have owned and installed a CAI on a 1999 F150, 2003 Chevy Tahoe, 2003 Dodge Ram with the Hemi, 1996 Toyota Tundra, and a 1998 Jeep Wrangler with the 4.0. I didn't notice much of a power difference on any of them to be honest. I even programmed the Hemi and the Tahoe and really didn't notice much in either Horsepower or MPG gains. 

It's always possible that there are exceptions such as the 97 TJ mentioned above so the results vary from vehicle to vehicle but IMO are rarely worth the cost and equally as rarely live up to expectations. 

Also keep in mind that the HP gains they advertise are usually at the flywheel so at your tires the HP gains are much less.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

My dad has an '04 F150 with CAI, ES, and programmed. My brother has the exact same truck but '05 and just stock. I used to have an '04 with a K&N CAI. To be honest, there was no noticeable difference between my truck with CAI, and my brother's without, other than sound. You could tell a difference with my old man's truck, but there was a lot more money tied up in that too. He also doesn't keep his foot out of it because it sounds like a muscle car, so his MPG suffers. Like bullsnot said, there are certainly exceptions because every vehicle is different. If I were to pick one I'd say the exhaust. Relieving the flow going out instead of increasing the flow going in. I'm running stock now, and I'm fine with it.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

So i did it! Borke down and bought a magnaflow exhaust system. ill let ya know how it installs and sounds!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Magnaflow is a good one, I've had two so far. If the time comes to replace exhaust parts on my current rig I will probably go with another. Congrats. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 96 Chev. and wanted a little more power when towing. I checked around and decided the K&N Filter and a 3 Inch exhaust was the way to go. I felt it helped a bit. Let us know how it does.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a K&N filter and a Flowmaster exhaust on my truck. I think it helps my truck get a little bit better gas mileage and the exhaust sounds awesome! I say just get a replacement K&N. it should help your engine breath a little better IMO.


----------

